# Transferer photos macbook comme avec un iphone



## jeanpatel (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour  

Je viens d'avoir l'Apple Tv à Noël et bien sur je me pose déjà une question.  
Pour l'instant pour afficher sur l'Apple Tv les photos de mon Mac j'explore ma bibliothèque iphotos via l'interface Apple Tv.  
Je voulais savoir si il était possible de faire comme avec un iPhone ou iPad à savoir afficher une photo dans iphoto sur mon Mac puis cliquer sur un icône AirPlay pour l'afficher sur la télé. J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas cette icône (rectangle avec une fleche) dans iphoto.   
Je sais pas si ma question est très clair.  

Merci


----------

